# Haynie 23' Cat compared to 24' Cat



## Hooked on Reds (Oct 2, 2007)

Any of you fella's that have run, own, or spent time in the Haynie 24' Cat and are now trying the cut down 23' Cat -

What are some hard #'s comparisons on their differences??

(Let's say both rigged with a 250 Pro XS for arguement sake)

<Draft at rest, Speed, Hole Shot, comfort comparison, turning, tracking on a drift, weight / storage>

Thks


----------



## TxDave (Jul 9, 2009)

I own the 23 Cat and can tell you about it. I have never been in the 24 Cat.

Your best bet would be to call Chris's Marine and they can help answer your questions. http://chrismarineboats.com/

I run a 250 Pro XS and get about 55 WOT
The 24 with a 300 runs about the same

23 drafts about 7" 
The 23 turns sharp at idle while docking. Where the 24 would probably not turn so sharp due to the key slot transom.

23 will get up as long as its floating in soft mud. About 10 - 14" hard sand.
Drifting the boat will head which ever direction the bow is pointed.
Extremely comfortable.

Storage is based upon how you want the boat laid out. There will be more storage in the back of the boat on the 24 because that is the area that is longer compared to the 23.

Hope this helps. Good luck!

If you are leaning towards the 23 I have a 2011 model for sale . 
Let me know.

Dave


----------



## Hooked on Reds (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the input Dave.

Are you staying with a haynie Cat on your next order?


----------



## Hooked on Reds (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah I've called Chris's but haven't yet been able to demo a 23' with elevated console. Hopefully they can put me in one in the next 3-6 weeks to see what the boat will do.
Honestly, i was hoping that hull design would do a little faster than 55 with a 250 Pro on it...

Anyone know what a 300 will do?


----------



## TxDave (Jul 9, 2009)

I plan to go to an HO and then most likely back to the 23 Cat. I have gone 57 a few times and would like to see what it does with a XS prop. I run a regular 22 Bravo.

If you want to demo I can take you on one the weekend of the 12th. Here is a pic of my raised console. Is this what you were looking to demo, or something taller?


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Not to change the subject but speed on the shoalwater cat is faster compared to the haynies. 

I've gotten 62.8 mph on my shoalwater 23' cat light with a 250 pro xs and 25 xs bravo. Every day running with a bravo 24, get 57-60mph loaded or not. 

With my 21 rev 4 with added cup it's 55 loaded with full of fuel, light get 58.


----------



## Hooked on Reds (Oct 2, 2007)

Blue - How do you have your console set-up, raised? I'm def going with a raised box for storage and fuel even though Im sure it slows the boat down considerably. I'm happy with 60 anyday with three in a boat

Tx - Yea, I'd like to be taller. Right now I have a 15" box with step-up on top of console.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

May want to take a ride in a SCB Recon when the first one is finished being rigged. If I were you take a ride in the Haynie Cats, Shoalwater 23 cat, Trans SVT and SCB Recon. All great boats, just depends on which one you like the best.


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Yeah I would be interested in seeing the Recon also. It seems like that carrot has been dangling for quite some time.


----------



## Hooked on Reds (Oct 2, 2007)

the Recon was at the top of my list to demo, but honestly Im not sure when I'll actually see one on water. talked to Eric way back in the fall about the Recon and then again in February but it seems there must have been some issues that came up with it's production?

My attention is on Shoalwater, Haynie, and Recon. Hope to demo them each soon and pull the trigger end of summer. 

I was interested in how the Haynie 23 might perform in comparisons, given the dealership's good reputation?


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

Hooked on Reds said:


> the Recon was at the top of my list to demo, but honestly Im not sure when I'll actually see one on water. talked to Eric way back in the fall about the Recon and then again in February but it seems there must have been some issues that came up with it's production?
> 
> My attention is on Shoalwater, Haynie, and Recon. Hope to demo them each soon and pull the trigger end of summer.
> 
> I was interested in how the Haynie 23 might perform in comparisons, given the dealership's good reputation?


The first production recon is out of the mold - perfection takes time! There will be a couple on the water real soon. I think running all of them and deciding what fits you best is for sure the right approach.


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Hooked, While your looking you should head to Palacios talk with Donnie and check out the Tran Cat 220 and 240 SVT. Everyone raves about the quality and customer service of this organization. I've taken a demo in Donnie's 240 and was impressed with the shallow water and rough water performance. It just takes some gas and some time to visit with them. Very straightforward people.
fin


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Hooked on Reds said:


> Blue - How do you have your console set-up, raised? I'm def going with a raised box for storage and fuel even though Im sure it slows the boat down considerably. I'm happy with 60 anyday with three in a boat
> 
> Tx - Yea, I'd like to be taller. Right now I have a 15" box with step-up on top of console.


I have a 15" raised deck, 60 gallon cell and the super sport console cut down. She would be faster I'm sure if I didn't have the extended front deck for my rod locker / gun box and 5 optimas in front of the gas tank. I bet I loose 2-3 mph on those items.

On top of that, I can jump up in 8" not floating, loaded with fuel, gear, 2 people no problem. This boat will do some dirty things.


----------



## Hooked on Reds (Oct 2, 2007)

Is the 23' clearly faster than the 24' cat?.
I now know the 24 is slightly shallower...


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Full Throttle BoatWorks said:


> The first production recon is out of the mold - perfection takes time! There will be a couple on the water real soon. I think running all of them and deciding what fits you best is for sure the right approach.


We had a hold up on a fuel tank issue. Turned out the fuel tank(s) selected in the early stages of design have been discontinued due to new EPA regulations. Government getting in way of the little guy again! 

No prob, we shifted gears and the new fuel tanks shipped yesterday! 

SCB Recon's will soon hit the water...I would like to say thank you to the 14 clients who have ordered, and are patiently waiting.

SCB Factory


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

TxDave--If you do not mind me asking,what are you looking to accomplish from going from 23-cat to 24-ho.


----------



## xtflyway (Aug 23, 2009)

Stopped by Eric's and saw the bottom half of recon that's out of the mold. Should get tops on soon, worth the wait looks amazing and w SCB attention to detail will put it over the top.


----------



## TxDave (Jul 9, 2009)

Champ - I am looking to get more speed and better ride across ruff open bays. I just love the 23 Cat though I think I will end up going back to it.


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, I have a 22' deep v cc that is heavy and does very well in rough water. When they had the boat show at Con Brown harbor last month, I went on a ride in a 23' Haynie Cat and was very impressed. The day I went out was pretty rough, that same day I also rode in a 25' Dargel Cat and I thought the Haynie did as well as the Dargel, except we went offshore in the Dargel, which there was no way we could have taken the Haynie out there as it was 2' seas coming from all directions and very close together. Both boats did well in Dagger Flats, but the Haynie did better in the shallows. Any ways, I could not get over how well the Haynie took the rough water, I had read that it did, but thought it had to be BS, glad to have the chance to see for myself it is no BS, I could see myself moving to that boat. By the way, the Dargel also lived up to the BS, he went straight at those big a-- waves and could not stuff the bow. What a great day.


----------



## raysmith (Mar 4, 2012)

*cat*

I am also interested in how these 2 boats compare.Could you give more detail on the shallow water performance of the Dargel/Haynie
I like the big water ability of the Dargel but what do you give up in the shallows?The Haynie is pretty well known to float in 8-9" and get up in 12"
What will the Dargel do?
How was the Dargel equipped,eng,riser,t top etc speed


----------



## Hooked on Reds (Oct 2, 2007)

ChampT22 said:


> Thanks for the reply, I have a 22' deep v cc that is heavy and does very well in rough water. When they had the boat show at Con Brown harbor last month, I went on a ride in a 23' Haynie Cat and was very impressed. The day I went out was pretty rough, that same day I also rode in a 25' Dargel Cat and I thought the Haynie did as well as the Dargel, except we went offshore in the Dargel, which there was no way we could have taken the Haynie out there as it was 2' seas coming from all directions and very close together. Both boats did well in Dagger Flats, but the Haynie did better in the shallows. Any ways, I could not get over how well the Haynie took the rough water, I had read that it did, but thought it had to be BS, glad to have the chance to see for myself it is no BS, I could see myself moving to that boat. By the way, the Dargel also lived up to the BS, he went straight at those big a-- waves and could not stuff the bow. What a great day.


ChampT22, How shallow did ya'll run that Haynie Cat that day at Con Brown youre talking about? Dagger Flats is 2'-4' but maybe you ran down the sandbars or up along the shoreline to see its skinny water performance??


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

I did not measure the depth, but both boats were able to enter the flat just about anywhere along inter coastal canal, without having to use a cut like I do in my boat. Both boats stopped close to spoil island(=pretty shallow) and were able to get up very easy. The guy driving the 23' Haynie Cat drove his like 2" from solid ground. I still can not believe how well the Haynie took the rough water and on top of that, very dry. If I remember correctly, the Haynie had a 250-Merc and the Dargel had a 300-Etec. If you want stupid shallow- Haynie, but the that big a-- dargel will go plenty shallow, I would think anywhere I would want to go. Dargel web site has video, it is pretty amazing also. The Dargel does take more effort to get up.


----------



## jrg-corpuschristi (Dec 20, 2010)

Blue Fury said:


> Not to change the subject but speed on the shoalwater cat is faster compared to the haynies.
> 
> I've gotten 62.8 mph on my shoalwater 23' cat light with a 250 pro xs and 25 xs bravo. Every day running with a bravo 24, get 57-60mph loaded or not.
> 
> With my 21 rev 4 with added cup it's 55 loaded with full of fuel, light get 58.


Did you have your bravo1 24 ported? I'm deciding between 25 xs or 24 bravo1 prop to order with my new Cat?


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

jrg-corpuschristi said:


> Did you have your bravo1 24 ported? I'm deciding between 25 xs or 24 bravo1 prop to order with my new Cat?


Daryl


----------

